# Berkley Fireline 30lb review



## wasilvers (May 10, 2011)

This year I thought I'd try a new line and grabbed some 30 lb Fireline in Smoke (Black). For those who don't know, fireline is made for spinning reels only. It is supposed to cast well. The line is stiff to say the least. I felt it in the store and went as low as 30lbs just because the 50lb felt like 50lb mono. Very Stiff Line. I definitily had my doubts as I strung it on the frogging rod.

*First casts*... Let me start by saying I really don't like the rod I used, it is too large (medium heavy extra fast) and doesn't throw a lure well at all. Sometimes I feel I could do better with a 2x2 with a reel attached. Anyway, for the first cast I put a zara spook on and threw it with the wind not expecting much. Oh My Goodnes! This line flys off the reel. It cast so far, I could see the bottom of the spool. Next cast I put a bit more into it and spooled the reel. I cast sideways to the wind and still got great distance on it with about 8 wraps left on the reel. 

*Use*... Well, I didn't get to use it for all that long. I had a few bites, line didn't seem to stretch and trasmitted feeling well. Walking the dog can be a challenge - since the line is so stiff, it doesn't go back on the spinning reel well if there is any slack. I had one knot, but since the line was stiff (how about that), it came out very easily. I did clear the reel when it looped up with spooling casts - just cause I could.

As to durability, I'll have to update this thread at the end of the year, but for now, it seems like this line is a keeper.


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2011)

How big is the reel you were using? Did you completely fill the spool too?


----------



## wasilvers (May 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> How big is the reel you were using? Did you completely fill the spool too?



The reel is a smaller one (I like smaller ones to balance the rods. I'm a bowhunter and judge distance fairly well. I'd say it was casting close to 70 yards (+ or - a bit) - the reel was filled, but not overfilled a lot - since it was stiff line, I didn't want it to come off unless I was casting it. Maybe next time I'll take the rangefinder and cast to the shore to get an accurante measurement, it was WAY on out there!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 11, 2011)

Fireline is the first superline I have ever use, oh atleast 10 years ago now. While it is stiff, that stuff is just ridiculously strong. I had it on reels for 3 or 4 years and it just kept getting better. After the first year it started really loosening up and got nice and limp. It started to fray a little but still remained strong. Since that time I have gone completely braided line on all my setups for atleast the last 7 years. In that time I have tried a lot of different lines finally arriving at sufix, the performance braid is excellent line, and the new 832 braid is even better. The actual braided super lines rather than the fused fireline will be less stiff, but by no means am I saying fireline is not great line.

I am glad you are happy with it, after you fish it for a while you will be amazed you actually caught fish on mono. I know a lot of people hate braided line, but I love it, you just feel so much more. Good luck and keep up the massive cast


----------



## rnsadb1 (Jun 6, 2011)

check out the new berkley pro braid its a nice braid i love it i was not a big braid person but i use it for flippin and i use it on top water, check it out its a really great line!!!!!!!


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 14, 2011)

i use the stuff pretty much exclusively on all my spinning gear. I have rigs strung with 6lbs up to 20 lbs recently starting using the 20 lbs on my favored jigging rods which are baitcasters and it cast fine I love the added sensitivity and hook setting ability.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish I wasn't so lazy last weekend when the topwater bite was on. I didn't use my spool with braid and lost not only my lure, but it was in the mouth of at least a 5lb fish! SNAP! #-o 

Next time....no more lazy!


----------

